# Rocky conditions?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone know how iced up the Rocky is? I am looking for a place to take my son tomorrow. The Chagrin and Grand were pretty locked up. We could fish the lake but it was rather muddy. Thanks!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Fished it this afternoon since the gauges showed it as the warmest. The edges may freeze overnight but as the sun comes up and warms everything you'll have no problem fishing almost anywhere. Gonna be nice tomorrow. As for finding any fish......can't help you there


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow thank you. Even the marina is open or should be ok? It's amazing how it's usually the last to freeze (other than the Hoga).


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just scoped out a few spots I like to fish and the water is low and shelf ice everywhere. Should melt as the day goes on. 
Going to fish for an hour or so after work. Should be half way decent. 
Was hoping to try my new 2 handed rod, but with the water level being down I'll probably throw my single handed.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was at rocky until about 11. Forget it! Locked up with shelf ice. Went to chagrin to see if it was any better and it's the same. Stay home if you plan on going. Not many flowing access points


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Was planning on making trip up from Columbus tomorrow or Sat. River gauge shows big spike today! hard to figure out what's going on - is it just ground water? shouldn't warmer temps take care of ice today, tomorrow at latest?


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

skatfish1 said:


> Was planning on making trip up from Columbus tomorrow or Sat. River gauge shows big spike today! hard to figure out what's going on - is it just ground water? shouldn't warmer temps take care of ice today, tomorrow at latest?


Doubt it's worth your time. Drove from canton and ice is 3 inches thick. Not going to melt by tomorrow. Only gonna get muddier. Good luck if you go


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The gauge always gives inaccurate readings when the river is frozen


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I found open water in many places today and yesterday. I had to break a few spots open to get out but that's winter fishing. Good numbers of fish are still willing to bite. Work a little and you'll be rewarded !!
Fish strong !!!!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Also remember this river is normally crowded under normal conditions. Imagine all of those guys packed in to a few spots that are fishable. Every "fishable" spot I saw today had 10 guys there.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Rocky River looked like a fishing rodeo today. ? Couldn't fish any "open" water. Way to many people crammed in a little area.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

All my favorite holes was froze up pretty good today at the rock


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

the rock fished real well today, just had too break a little ice...


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Stopped at the Rock after work yesterday and it was packed. I did manage to find a deep hole and fished it for 15 minutes or so. 
That was until some doofus with his spinning gear thought it was okay to drift right in front of me. Think he found out quick that I don't play that. His line tangled with mine, I set the hook like I was fishing for Bonefish and snap, his line was toast. 
Please stop crowding people on the rivers! You don't own them and we all have the right to fishing space. After all, this is a hobby and supposed to be relaxing and fun. 
Other than that, we need more rain again....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate when guys do that. It's a good way to make enemies


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> Stopped at the Rock after work yesterday and it was packed. I did manage to find a deep hole and fished it for 15 minutes or so.
> That was until some doofus with his spinning gear thought it was okay to drift right in front of me. Think he found out quick that I don't play that. His line tangled with mine, I set the hook like I was fishing for Bonefish and snap, his line was toast.
> Please stop crowding people on the rivers! You don't own them and we all have the right to fishing space. After all, this is a hobby and supposed to be relaxing and fun.
> Other than that, we need more rain again....



Rain, check!!!! Doofus, I'm afraid ya can't do anything about them


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

If anything like last weekend it will b good! Double digit day on dead drifted streamers and egg patterns! And that was after having to fish around the doofuses! And man there were a lot... Spent more time hiking to find unpopulated areas than time fishing.


----------

